# Undeveloping Britian - Empire bye bye! (Deborah Haynes, Dan Atkinson, Aditya Chakrabortty, Matt Bishop, Martin Vogel) [5 Articles]



## Creamu (Aug 21, 2022)

_The territories that were at one time or another part of the British Empire. The United Kingdom and its accompanying British Overseas Territories are underlined in red._

'RAF 'pauses job offers for white men' to meet 'impossible' diversity targets

The alleged move has prompted the head of recruitment for the Royal Air Force (RAF) - herself a senior female officer - to resign in recent days in protest.

The head of RAF recruitment has resigned in protest at an "effective pause" on offering jobs to white male recruits in favour of women and ethnic minorities, defence sources have claimed.

The senior female officer apparently handed in her notice in recent days amid concerns that any such restrictions on hiring, however temporary and limited, could undermine the fighting strength of the Royal Air Force (RAF), the sources said.

They said the service was attempting to hit "impossible" diversity targets.

The defence sources accused Air Chief Marshal Sir Mike Wigston, the head of the RAF, of appearing willing to compromise UK security at a time of growing threats from Russia and China in pursuit of albeit important goals such as improving diversity and inclusion.

One of the defence sources noted how General Sir Patrick Sanders, the head of the army, has likened today's security challenges to those in the build-up to the Second World War, warning that the UK is facing its "1937 moment".

[...]'

The RAF is denying these charges

-Deborah Haynes

https://news.sky.com/story/raf-paus...to-meet-impossible-diversity-targets-12674409

2012

'Facing relegation: Why Britain's 'undeveloping' economy means the country could be about to join the Third World

[...]

Britain is an undeveloping economy, a submerging rather than emerging market. Not only will 2014 mark 100 years since the start of the First World War, it will also be a century since we were last an undisputed economic leader and superpower.

[...]'

-Dan Atkinson

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2157055/Why-Britain-join-Third-World.html

2013

'Let's admit it: Britain is now a developing country

We have iPads and broadband – but also oversubscribed foodbanks. Our economy is no longer zooming along unchallenged in the fast lane, but a clapped-out motor

[...]'

-Aditya Chakrabortty

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...itain-now-developing-country-foodbanks-growth

2019

'Is Britain ‘undeveloping’ before our eyes? [...]

The pathologies characterising Britain’s emergence as the first ‘early developer’ may have accumulated to the point where they undermine its prospect of continuing development

[...]

Such reactions are a dangerous diversion, for the truth is that we need urgently to face up to the situation that confronts our country.  Britain is ‘undeveloping’; it is falling down the development ladder; it is declining, both relatively and absolutely.  The point can be expressed in different words, but it doesn’t get better whichever way it is put.'

-Matt Bishop

https://speri.dept.shef.ac.uk/2019/01/29/is-britain-undeveloping-before-our-eyes-part-i/

2020

'Undeveloping Britain

Back in January 2019, Matt Bishop and Tony Payne at Sheffield University’s Political Economy Research Institute (SPERI) posed the question of whether Britain might be the world’s first example of an undeveloping state. By this they meant that the characteristics that sustained the UK’s development over four hundred years as a pioneer of capitalism and industrialisation may have turned into pathologies that hold it back in the modern global political economy:

[...]

The future, by which I mean the very near future, brings only insecurity, uncertainty and the unknown. Britain still has many riches and advantages, among which is an educated population. The sooner we awaken to our current reality, the more effectively can we shape the choices ahead.'

-Martin Vogel

https://vogelwakefield.com/2020/10/undeveloping-britain/


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

OH GOD NOT ANOTHER CREAMU THREAD


----------



## Xzi (Aug 22, 2022)

> Britain shoots itself in the foot with Brexit

> These articles blame everything _except_ Brexit for their recent decline

> Rest of the world: oh no.  Anyway...


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> > Britain shoots itself in the foot with Brexit
> 
> > These articles blame everything _except_ Brexit for their recent decline
> 
> > Rest of the world: oh no.  Anyway...


Brexit was a good move to separate itself from the EU, but honestly, I don't like talking about politics since this is called GBA Temp (a gaming community).

This section of GBA Temp is kept alive mostly by Creamu and his threads, otherwise there wouldn't be much activity.


----------

